# Car Lease??



## Dolphin (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, 

Does anyone have a car lease in Dubai? How is it going? I'm moving there in a few weeks and not sure how long I'll be there (I'll stay 2 years for sure) so figured this was the way to go. Can anyone give me some ideas on monthly charges and how it's going?

Thanks!


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't find car hire for less than AED2000 for a small car on a monthly basis. Did any one get a better rate?


----------

